

Our Show HN post results, 1 week later - mhurwi
http://copybar.tumblr.com/post/34361823421/our-show-hn-post-1-week-later

======
akamaka
After spending a few minutes browsing the site, I still don't get how it
works. The JS makes sense, but what happens on the back end to save the edited
content? How does it work with "any CMS"?

As a web developer, I don't need an explanation of how "magical" this it is to
be able to edit on the page, but I do need to know how it works!

If you're targeting this at developers, the well-designed CTAs and screencasts
matter less that a simple explanation of what's actually going on. I don't
need to read that I can "quickly integrate" -- I just want to know the exact
details and make my own judgement.

~~~
marccantwell
It basically works like Google Analytics, but writes dynamic content to the
page.

I'm sorry you weren't able to find what you needed. We really appreciate
feedback and would love to get suggestions on how best to articulate our
product and update our content accordingly.

As a dev this should help you get started:
<https://copybar.io/#developerSection>

------
holic
I haven't seen anyone else point this out, so I will - that background bugs me
to no end!

Here's an alternative image, in half the filesize, that is much easier on the
eyes: <https://dl.dropbox.com/u/291229/anywhere2.jpg>

And this is what it looks like: <https://dl.dropbox.com/u/291229/copybar.png>

Whether or not you use it, thanks for the write up!

------
tisme
You should investigate those bounces, they're pretty high for traffic like
this.

~~~
marccantwell
Thanks for the note. What do you think that number should look like?

~~~
tisme
From a source such as HN on something targeted like this I'd expect it to be
_much_ lower (<50%) the rate observed may be due to slow load times or landing
page design or some other factor. There definitely seems to be some disconnect
between expectations and what was found on the other side of the click.

Possibly someone that did a comparable launch on HN could give exact figures
if they're willing to part with them then you could compare notes to see what
works and what does not.

These can be tricky things to dig up, sometimes eye tracking is a solution to
figure out where the disconnect is. There was a HN start-up working in this
field (GazeHawk) but they've been acquired by facebook.

------
holgersindbaek
Saw it last week as well. Looks nice. What do you use to make the content
directly editable? A javascript library of some sort?

~~~
marccantwell
We use <http://imperavi.com/redactor/> as our wysiwyg editor, HTML5 data
attributes, js, and a bunch of server-side engineering.

~~~
TallboyOne
Do you have a ruby gem?

~~~
marccantwell
Yep. <http://rubygems.org/gems/copybar>

or <https://github.com/copybar/copybar-gem>

~~~
TallboyOne
well I'm sold. I'm not sure if this is a recent thing but I remember the first
time I saw this link I didn't see ruby so I just closed it without really
digging. Perhaps that should go up there with your list of supported
platforms.

Great work.

------
neya
Looks like you've turned that Sign-up button to green from black...kudos guys
:)

~~~
marccantwell
Thanks.

------
yakshaving
Nice! this is a cool service, pretty excited to see it taking off

------
damniatx
nice luck you got there, no one responding my Ask HN. :(

~~~
marccantwell
I added a comment. Good luck!

~~~
damniatx
Thank you

